# I Went To My First Toastmasters Meeting Last Night!



## UnjustifiedThoughts (Apr 25, 2011)

Let me just state right off that I have had a severe public speaking phobia since the 7th grade. The interesting thing about it is that deep down I know that there is an "actor" dying to get out from underneath this shell of fear. 

Yes, I have read many posts here on these boards that talked about Toastmasters, but I just blew it off thinking that all you do is give speeches, and that I am no where ready for that.

Well, after just one meeting, I feel so good and I am here writing this at 4:30 in the morning to let you know that if you have this fear then there is no other "safer" place to confront it.

You are never expected to say anything in the first meeting if you dont want, and I thought that this is what I would do. It did not turn out that way. I ended up participating in a few of the functions that are a part of their process. 

If you have a fear of public speaking then I need to tell you something: There are some pills in the form of Klonopin and Inderal that are well known now in their effectiveness for calming the nerves, but I must warn you that you should not expect these things to cure you without some type of therapy and exposure to go along with them. What better way to put it all together than in an environment with other people with your same problems basically.

Some of the pro speakers that are our mentors there told me of their early disasters in public speaking that led them to go to Toastmasters.

You are allowed to go at your own pace and only to increase your exposure when you are ready. With that in mind its almost a no brainer as some of the best therapy.

One other thing I would like to say is that my impression is that every Toastmasters club is different. If you go to one and dont like it, try a different one until you find a club you are comfortable with. The one I went to is actually a dinner club and eating together was a definite plus.

This club meets twice a month and I plan on continuing. There are so many things I want to say and so many theories on life that keep running through my head and I am looking forward to when I can express them when I am ready to make an actual presentation without that dreaded fear of failure, and having Toastmasters will allow me to do it.


----------



## scribe (Mar 8, 2011)

Sound like you took a big step forward, mrvincent. I've thought about taking either a toastmasters type class of even an acting class to improve my communication and public speaking skills. Public speaking has terrified me ever since I was a kid. One of my biggest problems is that I'm a blusher, I mean my face can go scarlet if I'm embarrassed and its gets so red I think it freaks people out, especially me. I'm not sure how to get past that, but I know that a benzo/inderal combo helps me with the nerves.


----------



## UnjustifiedThoughts (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Scribe, yes I used to blush alot too, but that went away for the most part as I got older.

You actually bring up something that I may be interested in. I may use Toastmasters to get over my fears and THEN join a drama class and see where things go.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations on joining Toastmasters. 
I belong to two weekly toastmaster clubs for the last 4 years. Over time my anxiety has fallen off. At business meetings, I speak up and ask questions without any anxiety or sweating. My participation in toastmasters has fallen off a bit. Btw, Toastmasters is not only about giving speeches but you get a chance to speak as a timer, ah counter, table topics etc.
The more exposure you have to social situations via Toastmasters the faster your anxiety will melt away.

Again, it takes courage to do what you have done. Best wishes.


----------



## The Man They Call (Jul 10, 2011)

Very inspiring.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

mrvincent1959 said:


> Let me just state right off that I have had a severe public speaking phobia since the 7th grade. The interesting thing about it is that deep down I know that there is an "actor" dying to get out from underneath this shell of fear.
> 
> Yes, I have read many posts here on these boards that talked about Toastmasters, but I just blew it off thinking that all you do is give speeches, and that I am no where ready for that.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your accomplishment Mr. Vincent. Toastmasters is very helpful in practicing public speaking, I have attended and joined and given speeches but I quit before I could earn my certificate. My goal is to do as you are doing in the future and stay in Toastmasters and become proficient at public speaking, it is hard work for me so it is something when I join again I have to give my total attention to. But the people are very supportive and very helpful in helping members to become comfortable at public speaking.


----------

